
American schools have never been better, and there’s never been more work to do - mbrubeck
https://computinged.wordpress.com/2012/04/12/american-schools-have-never-been-better-a-journalism-and-intervention-problem/
======
tokenadult
The Americans who actually learn the languages of other countries (who are
rare to begin with) and who have lived as speakers of those other languages in
other countries mostly know that this article overstates how well United
States schools are doing, especially in relation to how much is spent on
schools in the United States compared to what is spent on schools in other
countries.

